# What works for rear projection



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

While I think video calibration is the kind of thing that is best hired out, I doubt it would be cost effective to bring someone up to my neck of the woods to help...so I was hoping someone might suggest a video calibration device, or even just a device type (colorimeter, spectrophotometer...whatever) that would be most effective for a rear projection DLP. I don't really know anything about this area, so that's about all I can think to ask. It just seems to me that what works for an LCD or reflective surface might not work as well for rear projection. 

I'd like to go inexpensive, if possible, because I haven't really been disturbed by default settings, but I'd like to get the most I can out of my system.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is you neck of the woods? I'm in the Twin Cities and if you're anywhere near someplace I get to occasionally, I'd be more than willing to help out. May cost you a beer or two. :bigsmile:

I frequently go to my in-laws cabin near Cross Lake and I'm always looking for excuses to visit one of my best friends up near Grygla. Are you near either of those places?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in Brainerd (basically).

If you're interested, please PM. I'm in no rush, so you can choose whether you prefer hunting, fishing or snowmobiling season.
For background, I've got a Mitsubishi 73738 DLP. The source changes often while I am working things out. Background light can be controlled as needed.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I can help you out. :T If it's alright with you I'll probably swing by right before rifle season opens. I bow hunt the week before and I could probably swing by show you a few things and then leave you with what you need to get it done and then swing by and pick up my stuff a day or two later. Are you off during the day so I can swing by in between the morning and evening hunt? 

I'm thinking of November 1st or 2nd as the drop off day and pick up will be on the 3rd or 4th?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

PM'd


----------

